# Chevy "glow-tie"?



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Couple of people here have installed it, ill see if they chime in, look for light up rear bowtie in the search, might get you examples


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/10192-rear-bowtie-light.html


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Car LED Light Trunk Badge Emblem Logo for Chevrolet Cruze White color 2008 09 10 | eBay

My favourite part of the instructions are "Looks so cool".









Did mine back in may I think? Not TOTALLY plug and play, but easy enough!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you do white like the picture or did you do red and make it a functional 3rd break light?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

eBay! Like Mahoney said. Pretty easy install. Dont recommend in the cold because it can take some time.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Did you do white like the picture or did you do red and make it a functional 3rd break light?


White, the picture is the back of mine!

I think jnoobs did the break light though? Would be cool, but I don't have any red on my car/interior lights are blue so I went with the cool white 

And as jnoobs said it takes sometime. I think it took me an hour or so? In the cold that will lengthen as the goo gone wont work as well/wires get stiff etc. if you know someone with a heated garage though...


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

just so im not getting ripped off.. how much should this run me? i looked on ebay - found only one for 90$ USD. (deal or no deal?)

thanks guys


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

No deal. Mine was 20 with shipping. Why not use the link I already have you?

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App




Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> White, the picture is the back of mine!
> 
> I think jnoobs did the break light though? Would be cool, but I don't have any red on my car/interior lights are blue so I went with the cool white
> 
> ...


I havent gotten around to doing the brake light yet because i would have to retake the light off and in the cold it's a hassle. But on ebay they are like $16-$20 shipped


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

How hard is it to debadge the emblem? I've never done any debadging before and don't really want to scratch my car. It looks fairly simple to do so maybe I am over thinking it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gluegon.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait for warmer weather (or a warm garage), then use a hair dryer to heat the emblem while "sawing" with a piece of dental floss or small-diameter string. Don't risk cracking the paint by heating part of it up now if you're working outside.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Wait for warmer weather (or a warm garage), then use a hair dryer to heat the emblem while "sawing" with a piece of dental floss or small-diameter string. Don't risk cracking the paint by heating part of it up now if you're working outside.


Exactly what sci said. It's a bitch in the cold weather because the glue will be tougher to cut and the whole process can take time. After you do the hair dryer technique, and pop the emblem off, you just need to keep heating the remaining residue while applying glue-gone


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok I have one of these my self... stuck on and everything. Any one have some pics of the wires I might be able to borrow? I have absolutely no idea what I am doing so playing with wires to find right one... not a great plan.


----------

